# Huybers Utopia , I'm gonna need help in June!!!



## weerunner (Jan 13, 2015)

I've got a total of 7 mares due in May 31st to June 20th!! I'll need any eyes that anyone can spare at that time. Lord help me. I did not plan on breeding all the mares, but my hubby decided one day he was sick of listening to the stallion holler and he put him in with them all. I thought, well he can't possibly have gotten them all. Ha, live and learn. Here are the girls. Penny, Fly, Buffy, Dream, Ladybug, Carmel and Eclipse.

And the last pic is of the leased stallion: Country Lanes I'm a Brokers Bandit, he's a bay pinto that either has lots of Sabino roaning or he's greying out, but he changes colours with the seasons, so I don't think it is greying.

Anyhow, we should see some colour here. There's pintos, appys and a sold with blue eyes that throws pintos..


----------



## chandab (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats on all the babies to come. The stallion looks like a bay roan pinto, so you might get some roan babies, too. True roan would explain the seasonal color changes.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 13, 2015)

I will do my best to help Amanda! I think roan also, beautiful!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome back Amanda, you will certainly be busy come June






Looking forward to seeing what your girls produce for you this year


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 13, 2015)

Cool, it will be very fun to watch all of the babies run around  . also I'll gladly watch on the cam. Nice stallion I'm sure he enjoyed his summer.


----------



## weerunner (Jan 13, 2015)

thanks everyone. I've only got 3 foaling cams so I'm sure it will be a real juggling act to catch them all in the act! I might have to look into buying another one.


----------



##  (Jan 13, 2015)

I am soooooo excited to see you back, and know that our summer is going to be BUSY watching and praying for all of these special babies!!! Looks like a wonderful line up!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 14, 2015)

Great to have you back for 2015 Amanda and good luck for what will be a busy time for you! Will enjoy helping you watch and excited to see what your girls produce for you - plenty of colour I think!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh your set for a busy few weeks for sure

can't wait to see those babies


----------



## weerunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey everyone. The girls are now between 7 and 8 months along. All are confirmed and all the babies are rolling and bopping around at mealtimes. Some look a little pregnant and some don't look it at all , but they all are. So here are their pics today.

Fly(silver bay): This will be her third foal, she's had two colts for me (one solid black and one pinto)

Penny(black and white pinto): This is her first live foal, last year she aborted at 4 months.

Eclipse(appy): I've had her almost 3 years, but this is her first foal for me, she has foaled for her other owner and gave a blanket appy.

Dreamappy): She's my little therapy horse, has always had fillies for her last owner, but had a pinto colt for me last year.

Buffy(appy): Mother of Ladybug, grandmother to Penny and Fly. She's on her 11th foal I think, an old pro who is due to retire soon and just be our alpha mare.

Ladybug (blue eyed bay) Daughter of Buffy, mother of Penny and Fly. She gives me a nice mixture of fillies and colts and pinto and solids. I think this is her 8th foal.

Carmel (silver black pinto), My mother bought me this mare 4 months before she passed away. She's had two pinto colts for me so far when bred to pinto.

And that is it for today. We're at days 222-239, the in between period where you are just waiting but not much is happening, which is fine with me as we are dealing with the worst winter in my memory.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 28, 2015)

They are all beautiful!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 28, 2015)

Great line up. They are all so fluffy


----------



## Bonny (Feb 28, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the babies. And of course i will help watch!


----------



##  (Mar 1, 2015)

What a wonderful update with good pictures of the furry crowd! They are all looking good and it will be such a pleasure to watch them to foaling time!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey guys, very sad day today. I was watching the mares sleeping in the snow and sunshine when I saw Eclipse down and rolling. This is so against her usual behavior that I just knew something was wrong. Went out to the paddock and found her drenched in sweat and contracting while standing. She was just at day 252 today, so I knew it would not be a live foal. I got my daughter to hold her head while I went in. I went right to my underarm trying to find any body part of that baby. Finally found a foot, pulled it until the rest of the body moved closer to me and I could reach the other foot. Traced my way back to find the head. It was curled up against it's chest between the legs. It was all the arm and strength I had to reach down and find it's mouth and bring the head into the correct position. After that we just pulled with the contractions and brought the baby out. It was dead but not stiff yet. Placenta was pale yellow/pink, not at all healthy looking. Eclipse is fine, placenta was out within 20 minutes (it was mostly detached from her uterus already). Foal was a perfectly healthy looking pinto colt



This will be this mare's last foal. I don't want to put her or me through this again.

The other 6 mares are doing well. I'm praying that they continue to make it the next 2 months.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 14, 2015)

I am very sorry and hope she is doing well. It will feel very difficult but at least you were there to help and noticed the situation. I am so sorry


----------



##  (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry to read this sad news, but so happy you were there to help her in her time of great need. You did magnificently in getting that little one out for his momma's health and safety. KUDOS for a sad job well done!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 15, 2015)

So sorry to read this Amanda but thankfully you were there to help her. Thoughts and prayers coming your way for the rest of your crew.


----------



## chandab (Mar 15, 2015)

So sorry.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 15, 2015)

So sorry so glad you were there


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry : ( so glad your mare is ok tho.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry to read this Amanda, Glad you were there to help her. Hope she will be ok


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 16, 2015)

So sorry Amanda, it must bresk your heart to loose one of your babies. I'm glad you were there to help your mare through it and that she is okay.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh, so sorry to hear this. Glad you were there. How is mom doing with losing the baby?


----------



## weerunner (Apr 3, 2015)

Eclipse did fine with the abortion. She turned around and looked at the foal and walked away. I think she has aborted before by the way she reacted. She never missed a beat. Was eating, pooping and peeing like normal right away. Never had a infection or was off in any way. Thank goodness.

The rest of the girls are at days, 253-269 today. So just about 9 months. Ladybug has just started to make a tiny udder with is right on track for her usual 325 day pregnancy. She loves to make a huge udder. Everyone else is just wishing the 2 feet of snow in the paddock would go away.

I'll post pics of them later on today, it's raining so you can see their actual bellies and not just the winter fluff.


----------



## weerunner (Apr 3, 2015)

Here are the promised pictures. The pinto udder is Penny's. she's a maiden and as of last week just had nipples and a flab of skin holding them. So I guess she's going to make a nice big udder before she foals. Good girl Penny, she's first due at day 269 today.

Sorry for the gross conditions, but we've been battling the winter from heck, and any day outside is a good day even if it is a little wet/dirty.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 7, 2015)

They are looking great Amanda





Hoping the sun appears soon to get rid of all that snow


----------



## weerunner (May 7, 2015)

Well almost all the snow is gone. We've had several beautiful warm days and the mares udders are reflecting it. Ladybug and her two daughters Penny and Fly are starting nice udders. And Carmel is just beginning hers. Two mares have easily expressable yellow, slightly sticky milk. So we are 2-3 weeks off and right on schedule. Here are some udders, Carmels is first, then Fly's then Ladybug and finally Penny. We are at day 287-304 today.


----------



## lkblazin (May 7, 2015)

Bottom left looks like she's ready to pop. Wowza


----------



## SummerTime (May 7, 2015)

Wow! They are progressing nicely! Do you have of them on cameras yet?


----------



## misty'smom (May 7, 2015)

All the Mommas are looking great!! Can't wait to see all the foals that they are cooking!!



Will you have cams up when it is getting close so we all can keep an eye on them??


----------



## weerunner (May 8, 2015)

For some crazy reason I cannot copy and paste my cam link, but if you go to www.marewatchers.com, click on the public cams tab, then find Huybers Utopia, you'll get it. If someone else could paste the link for me that would be great.

The cams will be on at night only until they get very close.


----------



##  (May 8, 2015)

Welcome back from your hiatus. The pictures are fabulous, and so glad they've been progressing so nicely!

These girls are my favorite textbook udders! Still some nipple filling to go on, so on schedule! Just perfect!

Getting very excited!!


----------



## Brody (May 8, 2015)

Here is the cam link, copied and pasted



. Best of luck as you get ready for some babies!

http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/huybersutopiaminiatures.html


----------



## weerunner (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Brody!!

Ladybug and Dream have a good supply of yellowish/white milk which is starting to be sticky, so we are rolling along nicely still. Cams will be up at night from now on.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 8, 2015)

They are looking great!

I am getting excited to see what yours have and then later what mine will have...


----------



##  (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Brody. I really appreciate you posting the link. I didn't have time to find it this morning, and just got home now. What a pleasure to have you helping all of us watch these ladies. They are always a wonderful "watch" !!


----------



## weerunner (May 12, 2015)

We are at days 293-308 today. All but two of the girls are making decent attempts at uddering. Dream, LB, and Fly have slightly oily/sticky milk. The other three have no milk yet. I'm guessing about 8 days from now I might get a foal or two.


----------



## KLM (May 13, 2015)

OK, I'm weird, but I love those little pink udders!


----------



## lkblazin (May 13, 2015)

Its funny how they are all so different. I can't imagine a mare going to get fit at like Victoria secret lol.


----------



## weerunner (May 14, 2015)

Here are their updates udders in order of appearance and their due dates.

Penny

buffy

Dream

Ladybug

Carmel

Fly


----------



##  (May 14, 2015)

I just LOVE those udders! They are simply perfect and should be in a textbook somewhere!!


----------



## lkblazin (May 14, 2015)

Diane- udders and belly shapes should be made into a book


----------



## weerunner (May 15, 2015)

I'd love to take part in a book like that. I have about 7 years worth of udder, belly, etc.. pics for all my broodmares.

Update for today, LB is really ramping up here. Soft jello butt, with belly centered and very v'ed. Udder is pretty nice sized but nipples need to fill more. Milk is getting stickier each time I check but not in range yet.


----------



## Bonny (May 15, 2015)

Woah! Looking great!


----------



##  (May 15, 2015)

Just beautiful, and very exciting!! Come on little momma!!


----------



## atotton (May 15, 2015)

She's looking really good! The others are too.


----------



## lkblazin (May 15, 2015)

Looking good






And if you do make book that would be awesome :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## paintponylvr (May 16, 2015)

is there a foal, yet??


----------



## weerunner (May 16, 2015)

Nothing yet, I'll get updated udder pics tonight. I've got 5 with sticky/oily milk. Should be getting a foal within a week I'd think. I was away to a driving clinic today so very happy to be home now and everyone held on to their babies for me. From now on it is only work and here for me. And work is only 20 minutes away.


----------



## weerunner (May 17, 2015)

Sunday morning updates. LB's milk got real oily and syrupy last night but is back to just slightly sticky this morning so not yet. But we are certainly getting close, I'd say 4-8 days to first foal.

So again, it's Penny, Dream, Ladybug, Carmel, Fly, and Buffy


----------



## paintponylvr (May 17, 2015)

woot, woot!!





LOOK - I knw which "smiley" we are missing!! the one with the foal and suction cup! Can we get that one here?


----------



## weerunner (May 22, 2015)

update for you all. LB's udders is completely rock hard, hot and nipples are filled. Can express, warm, oily, yellow, sticky milk testing at 85% chance of foaing in the next 36 hours (that was last night). So I'm figuring on a baby tonight or early tomorrow. Here's hoping.

Also Penny the maiden, has milk! It is still clear, yellow and medium sticky. Pretty impressive for a maiden though.


----------



##  (May 22, 2015)

YEAH!!!!! Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a wonderful, new little one!!


----------



## atotton (May 22, 2015)

Congrats on the new baby. Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## weerunner (May 23, 2015)

Here is the little darling. Any opinions on colour. He is strong and healthy, and nursed within 2.5 hours. Fly and Penny are up next but they are going to give me a few days break I think.


----------



##  (May 23, 2015)

. Oh, he's so handsome!!!!! Congratulations again, and thank you for the pictures.


----------



## atotton (May 23, 2015)

Nice colt. He looks like he could be buckskin.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 23, 2015)

Wow!!! He is beautiful!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 23, 2015)

NICE!!

Congratulations are in order. I have no idea what color he actually is... Can you tell us what color both sire and dam are again?


----------



##  (May 23, 2015)

Almost looks like a dunskin, but is momma or daddy a dun? Can't be a dun without a parent being one. He' s so handsome I can't wait to see more pictures of him!!


----------



## chandab (May 24, 2015)

Sure looks bay dun or buckskin dun, awfully dark dorsal for just countershading.

Congrats


----------



## weerunner (May 24, 2015)

Well whatever colour he is he is quite striking, sure wish he was a girl, he'd be a keeper. Looking to keep one filly this year, if I get one.






Fly's udder is quite huge this morning and milk is stickier and oilier than before. Not quite testing ready but we should be within 4 days or foaling if her previous records hold. Also she was pawing last night and she never does that and she pooped in the middle of the stall (horror!!!) she is such a neat freak about her stall. and the poop was runny. So it all sounds promising with Fly.

My Maiden mare Penny tried to bite me this morning when I checked her udder so she is close too. both of them are at about 323 days today.


----------



##  (May 24, 2015)

Sounds wonderfully exciting!! Keep us posted. Praying for safe and uneventful deliveries of more beautiful babies!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 24, 2015)

Congratulations you must be over the moon with him


----------



## Kim P (May 24, 2015)

He is just gorgeous!


----------



## weerunner (May 26, 2015)

Well Penny the maiden started labor last night. Her water broke, one foot appeared. She contracted HARD and not much happened. I went in but there was just barely the room for my squished up hand next to the one leg, I thought, oh no, there is no way a head and two legs are getting out of there, so I positioned everything in a picture perfect formation and started pulling with all my might on each contraction. I pulled so hard I feared for baby's legs. After what seemed to me to be forever and I was shaking from trying, the head squeezed through and whoosh out came my buckskin (or dunskin) pinto FILLY!!!! She even has one blue eye. The poor little soul has beet red eyes from the pressure on her head, but she is alive and well and oh my god I love her. I wanted a keeper filly and I'll tell you it will be hard to top this little girl. Her name is Gypsy Rose.

Next up Fly is almost ready, milk is opaque and sticky, hardness is 500 but pH is only 7.8. So in the next two days or so I'd guess.


----------



##  (May 26, 2015)

Oh Amanda, she is simply STUNNING!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON A GREAT SAVE !!!!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (May 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!!!! They are both beautiful


----------



## chandab (May 26, 2015)

Congrats! Love the little pinto.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2015)

I love the pinto filly too, definitely a keeper



Congratulations


----------



## weerunner (Jun 5, 2015)

WEll Fly foaled on Tuesday, June 2 (full moon) in the morning just before I went to work. How cooperative was that of her. I wasn't even late for work that day. Baby was a solid bay or so I thought until I took her out a few days later and notice a lot of white flecks on her rump and back. Appy? Anyways, so glad to get another filly. I'll get to pick which one I keep this year, although I'm still real partial to the buckskin pinto filly that Penny had for me.

Here she is. Name is Philly Flyer (her dam's name is Fly Away Home)


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 5, 2015)

She looks so pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Brody (Jun 5, 2015)

Congrats! It's hard to have to pick one - therein lies the temptation to pick and keep several of them!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Jun 5, 2015)

AWWW she is adorable!!


----------



##  (Jun 5, 2015)

Is that white around her eyes? Who's the daddy? Is there appy in the lines?? The butt is suspicious, as is the white around her eyes.

Can't wait to see the answers!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 7, 2015)

Congrats!! Cute, stout filly. O, nice - looks lijke you might have spots in the future...


----------



## lkblazin (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats!!! Keep em coming


----------



## weerunner (Jun 8, 2015)

Philly (the above foal) is out of my mare Fly who has lacing?. There seems to be a lot of dispute on whether It is indicative of her pinto or her appy parentage. Here is a picture of Fly's back when she is clipped out.

and an interesting thing happened last night. I got home from a weekend horse show, did all the milk checks. Carmels milk was yellow and oily and thick but not testing ready, so I suspected her to go in the next few days. 5 hours later, she dropped to the floor and started contracting. Baby was born easily. silver black? pinto. He's quite striking, I call him Huybers Utopia Black Ty Affair.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 8, 2015)

I'll get better pictures soon.


----------



##  (Jun 8, 2015)

We see the lacing often in appaloosa horses, but I'm not sure that it is only appaloosas that get it. I believe it can happen in pintos also.

Congratulations on another beauty!!


----------



## chandab (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats on the latest addition


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 8, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## weerunner (Jul 2, 2015)

a better picture of Carmels foal Ty. And then Buffy's foal Topper, and Dreams foal Faith. I think Faith is my favorite of all. I love her bum spot! It was a great foaling year, 3 girls, 3 boys. I'm very pleased.


----------



## atotton (Jul 2, 2015)

Congratulations on all the babies.


----------



##  (Jul 2, 2015)

Just beautiful, each and every one. Congratulations on all of them!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 2, 2015)

Congratulations


----------

